# Ermine line Pic heavy!!



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Well today I decided it was time to pull the plug on my ermine line with the exception of one area near home where I am trying to get a big longtail male that I fattened up all winter. He had it made going in and ot of my boxes that had rat traps in them because the rodents would go in and fire the trap off before he got there so he was never in any danger. 

I caught two ermine before Christmas and the rest came between Christmas and the end of Jan. Not the prime time to trap for them, but I didn't have time last fall to set. Again this year I caught more longtails (LT) than shortails (ST), which is the opposite from what it was when I lived and trapped them in the UP for many years. This year was a blast from the past thinking back to the days when I trapped them more. Had a lot of fun and learned a lot, which is the main thing. Most important lesson for me this year was the lack of effectiveness the victor rat trap had on my line. Way too many fired traps or rodents in them and ermine would come along and get a free meal. Missed many due to that. I caught two of these in rat traps and that was it the rest were in my old favorite 1.5 longspring, all rat traps are being sold.

Hope you all enjoy some of this seasons pics

OT


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

A few more


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

I made up some boxes a few weeks ago. I used rat traps in them. Starting to think I should have put 1.5s in them. They have been out a week, but nothing as of yet. Very nice pics you have posted! Good luck on getting the one your after.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Moose57 said:


> I made up some boxes a few weeks ago. I used rat traps in them. Starting to think I should have put 1.5s in them. They have been out a week, but nothing as of yet. Very nice pics you have posted! Good luck on getting the one your after.


Have you had fired traps in your boxes? I will say this the rat trap works great if the ermine gets there first, the issue is they are easily fired where the longspring most rodents go right on by without ever firing the trap. It happens, but not that often. I have trapped ermine for over 10 years now and I seen more rodents in the last month than I have in the 10+ years of trapping them. 

OT


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

OT, I am a total rookie at trapping these little things. I only made and have 2 boxes out for a week now, no tracks and none fired. Thinking about moving the boxes to a better area. Also I made the boxes out of new cedar. Thinking the boxes might need to air out a while maybe? Not sure they can smell the bait over the new smell of the cedar. 

:help:


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow, 
You put a dent in them this year and looks like you had a good time. All my 1.5 ls showed up a few days ago and the plywood for boxes is in the garage just waiting. Next year I plan to give you a run for your money 

Thanks for all the advice this year it looks like you had a really good time.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Great pics as always!


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Very cool!

I has the stuff. Now I need to get going!

John


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice pics! We found a fair amount of weasel tracks yesterday along our creek. I think we are going to try to get a box built and see if we can't catch one or two.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> Wow,
> You put a dent in them this year and looks like you had a good time. All my 1.5 ls showed up a few days ago and the plywood for boxes is in the garage just waiting. Next year I plan to give you a run for your money
> 
> Thanks for all the advice this year it looks like you had a really good time.


Yeah it was a lot of fun! Nice now go build those boxes!! Run for my money, no competition in it for me. I would like to run boxes again heavy in the U.P. as there area lot more ermine up there. 

As for the advice you are very welcome! Can't wait to see your catch results next year.

OT


----------



## wetwork (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice job OT.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Very nice Ottertrapper, thank you for sharing


----------



## Lovells (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice stack of fur you have there!!!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

nice white rats you got there mr

nice pics OT! congrats on a nice little ermine line!

it was nice checking your trapline from colorado


thank you for just posting catch pics... i hate all those empty traps i was always used to:lol:


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

I have had some PM's about weasel habitat and track ID so today while out walking my dogs I went to areas to scout for ermine for next year and found very good sign. Hope this helps you out guys.









Fresh ermine track at bottom of pic there is a set of tracks and towards top of pic is his next leap.








A shot of the same weasel track close up.








Very good ermine habitat pic. The ermine are using the windfalls in the pic to cross the little opening. Thick conifers on each side with tag alders in a lowland swampy area. 

OT


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

OT,

When I was out with Megan and Matt yesterday we found what I thought were weasel track. Size and pattern have me convinced, but the gate had me confused as to wether or not they were weasel. The tracks we found had almost 2 feet between leaps. Is this common? We found some that were more closely spaced in brushier areas. These tracks were located on a frozen creek. Didn't think the little suckers would jump that far, but then again I haven't studied weasels that much either.

Joe


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Joe R. said:


> OT,
> 
> When I was out with Megan and Matt yesterday we found what I thought were weasel track. Size and pattern have me convinced, but the gate had me confused as to wether or not they were weasel. The tracks we found had almost 2 feet between leaps. Is this common? We found some that were more closely spaced in brushier areas. These tracks were located on a frozen creek. Didn't think the little suckers would jump that far, but then again I haven't studied weasels that much either.
> 
> Joe


Joe,

Was the track pretty good size, like a little smaller than a female mink? If so not surprising to me at all. The big longtails can have a 2 foot gate easily especially in open areas. Typically it is shorter 10-18", but I would think you found a nice weasel track. In deeper fresh snow they won't jump that far though.

OT


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Its not surprising, I mean Boone and Crocket weasel will fit in nicely with our B&C Mink we have out there! LOL!! 
I need to get a box out there and catch that rascal!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

timberdoodle528 said:


> Its not surprising, I mean Boone and Crocket weasel will fit in nicely with our B&C Mink we have out there! LOL!!
> I need to get a box out there and catch that rascal!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Go get em!! Probably a big longtail! OT


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Yeah, think I will have a box out there shortly. Joe said he has a couple I can borrow.
OT - where's the best place to set them? Just in the brush where I've been seeing tracks? Any bait better than the other? Thanks!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

From what I understand and have researched, they are vampires, bloody fresh baits are best. Chicken livers maybe even beef liver too.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

FREEPOP said:


> From what I understand and have researched, they are vampires, bloody fresh baits are best. Chicken livers maybe even beef liver too.


I used beef liver with good results this year. The Ermine liked it and so did the rodents. In two weeks they cleaned the boxes out.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

timberdoodle528 said:


> Yeah, think I will have a box out there shortly. Joe said he has a couple I can borrow.
> OT - where's the best place to set them? Just in the brush where I've been seeing tracks? Any bait better than the other? Thanks!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Everything mentioned above will work, but I believe beaver meat to be the best and muskrat works well too, but if you don't have them chicken livers will work just fine. I would mix whatever bait you use with anise oil extract when it is cold like this. It really sweetens the meat up. You can buy a little bottle of it at any grocery store. 

Look for edges to set or you can set right on tracks also. They will show you where they travel once you follow them around and get their patterns. Doesn't mean they will be back anytime soon, but if they went there once they will come back. The males this time of year are starting to look for females though and are starting to ignore boxes with bait and lure, it can be tough now. But you won't get one if you don't try.

Best of luck

OT


----------

